# Mirror guards



## tonyblake

Hi and seriously looking at the mirror guards and I do appreciate that a mirror is an expensive item to be replaced if hit and broken, but how many have lost their mirrors in that way.
I have driven a HGV for over 25 years and except for one occasion in the dim and distant past when I was a tad more naive than I am on the road now, I did lose a mirror but in well over 25 years, I haven't lost one that the mirror guard would have saved. (Yes I did lose one driving north on a really horrible night and too close to a temporary sign and it took it clean off and no mirror guard would have saved that)
So, any thoughts please as I do know that outdoor bits have them at £119.00.


----------



## Philippft

I agree with you 100%. I believe they are cosmetic and will not prevent damage if hit by another moving vehicle or stationary object if travelling at normal speeds.


----------



## 113016

Luckily, on our Exsis, the mirrors are above other van mirror height, and below big truck mirror height!


----------



## DustyR

We do now have Mirrorguards, however, we did previously have a accident with a overhanging branch which punched a hole in the black plastic housing. Fortunately the mirror and indicator were ok.

Not wanting to spend a fortune on a complete new wing mirror I made a very good repair using black bumper repair using standard body repair mesh and finished off with black bumper spray paint.

I have to say the finished job could not be detected, all for about £20


----------



## aldra

We have lost two in the past

One parked and one down to a white van driven too fast

We now have protectors and hopefully we will not have to replace the whole mirror

On these accidents its very hard to prove fault

Aldra


----------



## cabby

I always push my mirrors in when parked up, well most of the time, will forget now that I have said that. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Mike0753

June 2011. We had been on a 3 week tour of northern Scotland. I had been travelling mainly on the northern Scottish "A" roads for quite a while. Most of these roads are single carriageway with passing places and despite my apprehension about meeting traffic it had all gone very well. I had even met an articulated lorry on one section! Brilliant I thought. There was no need to worry. Anyway, we had just passed through Durness and heading south when the road suddenly widened and a white line appeared in the road. fantastic I thought. No need to worry for a while. Then out of the blue appeared another motorhome and, yes, my driver,s side met with the passenger mirror of the other vehicle. (it was a LHD German van being being driven by a German. My Mirror unit shattered into several pieces although the glass itself was undamaged. His survived virtually unscathed!! I nearly had a coronary!!! The German gentleman stopped and spoke to me in German. I spoke to him in English so it was obviously going nowhere. I agree with Aldra that in such cases it is almost impossible to apportion blame. Anyway, who is to say whose fault it was anyway. I think the technical term is "knock for knock" even though he had virtually no damage to his van. So we shook on it and he helped me pick up the pieces. I was able to reconstruct using copious amounts of duct tape which worked so well it lasted up until last month when I changed the van. The dealer I part exchanged with insisted that I replace the mirror. Cost me £189.92p!!!


----------



## Wizzo

I think the problem really is with the long arm mirrors on the x250 Fiat chassis. They are ridiculously (and from what I read recently UNLAWFULLY - on my AutoTrail at least) wide. I have fitted mirrorguards and have twice clouted something hard enough to fold them in. Had I a van with the short arm mirrors I would not bother and especially as the cost of a short arm mirror is about the same as a pair of mirrorguards.

JohnW


----------



## Mike0753

Short arm wing mirror unit for Ducato 2006 > - £103.96. 
Extended arm wing mirror unit for Ducato 2006 > £189.92 
Wing mirror Guards - £119 a pair. 
marginal value at best.



Wizzo said:


> I think the problem really is with the long arm mirrors on the x250 Fiat chassis. They are ridiculously (and from what I read recently UNLAWFULLY - on my AutoTrail at least) wide.
> JohnW


John. Where have you read that long arm mirrors are unlawful?


----------



## janet1

Short arm wing mirror unit for Ducato 2006 > - £103.96.
Extended arm wing mirror unit for Ducato 2006 > £189.92
Wing mirror Guards - £119 a pair.
marginal value at best.


> It may be £189.92 for an extended arm wing mirror....but how much extra for labour? We got belted by white van man and have now bought a pair of mirror guards.


----------



## Grizzly

tonyblake said:


> Hi and seriously looking at the mirror guards and I do appreciate that a mirror is an expensive item to be replaced if hit and broken, but how many have lost their mirrors in that way.
> .


We had the plastic housing (long-arm X250 mirror) badly chipped and cracked in an encounter with an inflatable boat going at speed ( on a trailer) down a mountain road. We gaffer-taped it together, almost invisibly, but it was a matter of time either before we would have had to replace it to pass the MOT or before the mirror fell out altogether.

We bought Mirrorguards- which held the whole thing together better than gaffer tape did- and, when we were clipped by the side of a lorry in Morocco a couple of months ago ( he was on our side of the road ), the mirrors were undamaged. Had the original repair been unprotected it would surely have left us with no mirror. From what we understood, finding a replacement would not have been easy as well as expensive.

G


----------



## Wizzo

Mike0753 said:


> John. Where have you read that long arm mirrors are unlawful?


It was as a result of a discussion on here a couple of weeks ago about someone folding in their car mirrors and being admonished by the Police. A DfT document was linked to within that discussion and it said that the mirrors could not be more than 20cm wider than the body of the vehicle.

My Auto-Trail is 226cm wide. The mirrors are (as close as I can measure) 280cm from tip to tip - which means the mirrors are around 27cm wider than the body and therefore illegal.

I have since looked at other vans and some continental makes are wider than the Auto-Trail. I also suspect that the very latest Auto-Trails are a tad wider but anything from 2007 to 2010 will be similar to mine.

I am seriously considering changing to short arm versions when we get back home next year.

JohnW


----------



## Wizzo

The document is here:

http://assets.dft.gov.uk/publicatio...equirements-for-mirrors-on-motor-vehicles.pdf

See General Requirements (iii)

JohnW


----------



## Mrplodd

So how exactly are the wider mirrors that caravan tuggers use lawful then??

I have never heard of this regulation, plus the fact all new vehicles have to get type approval before they can be sold!! And I would assume that the X250 base vehicle HAS such type approval, remember the X250 cab is also fitted to a large number of vans etc that are NARROWER than a MH yet still Mr Fiat is allowed to sell them :roll:


----------



## Techno100

They are £119 post free from the makers website direct before you consider 5% off at outdoorbits plus postage
no brainer as postage is £10
Maybe Dave might consider a better deal?


----------



## Wizzo

Mrplodd said:


> So how exactly are the wider mirrors that caravan tuggers use lawful then??
> I have never heard of this regulation, plus the fact all new vehicles have to get type approval before they can be sold!! And I would assume that the X250 base vehicle HAS such type approval, remember the X250 cab is also fitted to a large number of vans etc that are NARROWER than a MH yet still Mr Fiat is allowed to sell them :roll:


If you read the document it says that extra mirrors fitted for the purpose of towing cannot be more than 20cm wider than the trailer.

The x250 base vehicle (and narrower vehicles) have no such problems because the chassis has the short arm mirrors fitted which do not protrude more than 20cm.

You may never have heard of the regulation but it is a DfT document to which I am referring.

JohnW


----------



## 113016

Wizzo said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly are the wider mirrors that caravan tuggers use lawful then??
> I have never heard of this regulation, plus the fact all new vehicles have to get type approval before they can be sold!! And I would assume that the X250 base vehicle HAS such type approval, remember the X250 cab is also fitted to a large number of vans etc that are NARROWER than a MH yet still Mr Fiat is allowed to sell them :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the document it says that extra mirrors fitted for the purpose of towing cannot be more than 20cm wider than the trailer.
> 
> The x250 base vehicle (and narrower vehicles) have no such problems because the chassis has the short arm mirrors fitted which do not protrude more than 20cm.
> 
> You may never have heard of the regulation but it is a DfT document to which I am referring.
> 
> JohnW
Click to expand...

This might help

http://assets.dft.gov.uk/publicatio...equirements-for-mirrors-on-motor-vehicles.pdf


----------



## Mrplodd

I have also pondered this question.

If you meet another vehicle and you are both doing 40mph that's a closing speed of 80mph or 100ft (33m) per second. Not much will survive that sort of impact!!

Its a bit like paying you insurance, you hope you never have to use it so in effect its "lost" money BUT if you do have to claim you will consider it money well spent!!


----------



## Camdoon

I bought for three reasons; they are silver and coordinate with the van;they offer some protection and if broken would require to be replaced immediately and would not fancy being at the mercy of any garage in the UK; they are easier to see than black so lessen the chances of being hit in the first place.


----------



## Gary1944

Well for me they work, and make financial sense.

Traveling back from N Devon on a narrowish road and keeping well to my side of the road the o/s mirror suddenly exploded. I did notice a van coming the other way, but had no hope of avoiding it. £200 lighter in pocket and having fitted the replacement myself I visited the Peterboro Show and bought some white mirrorguards. On a trip to S France I noticed other vehicles giving us a wider berth. The mirrors really stand out now. I appreciate some people have fitted reflective tape to the mirrors and this must help.

Recently, on returning from Kent in a road calming area a 4x4 decided not to give way and banged the mirror heavily (admittedly in a 30 mph limit) pushing it back to the window. I stopped to see the damage and was very pleased that there was just a black scuff mark which later mostly polished out. The 4x4 didn't bother to stop. I am certain that without the cushioning effect of the guards I would have had to replace another mirror. Cost of mirror £200. Cast of mirrorguards £110. Makes me £90 ahead, and I still have the guards in place.

In my experience, yes they definitely work.

Gary


----------



## drcotts

The mirrors must allow a view behind the vehicle of at least 5deg and if a caravan is towed then the view must be 5deg behind that. this is so you can see they may sod overtaking you at 100 MPH

I think mirror guards are more to prevent scratches than Impact damage. You get the odd scratch from coutry lanes when passing vehicles.

If you do break a mirror then its usually cheaper to replace it with a new one than to buy mirror guards. You can get mirrors even for the new ducato/boxer off ebay quite cheap and they are not difficult to fit.

I wont be buying any personally but it is a matter of choice.

Phill


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Techno100 said:


> They are £119 post free from the makers website direct before you consider 5% off at outdoorbits plus postage
> no brainer as postage is £10
> Maybe Dave might consider a better deal?


I have bought some at trade prices, and the margins are low enough that I can understand why Dave adds a carriage charge to the price of the product as its very likely if hes paying the same price I am that he wouldn't be able to absorb it to match the price and warrant selling them.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100

Fair enough but this is why I've never used the forum discount, because it is always cheaper without it :roll:


----------



## bigcats30

I don't know where you guy's are doing your buying.....but replacement wing mirror for mine is 85 quid with indicator (peugeot boxer 2008)......plastic cover 120 quid

So why would I buy a cover?


----------



## Techno100

Similar with headlights. You can buy a brand new patent copy for £70 inc motor.
however the mirror guard does afford some protection and offers the opportunity to coordinate your mirror cover with your van colour as often the mirrors are just black


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Mrplodd said:


> So how exactly are the wider mirrors that caravan tuggers use lawful then??
> 
> I have never heard of this regulation, plus the fact all new vehicles have to get type approval before they can be sold!! And I would assume that the X250 base vehicle HAS such type approval, remember the X250 cab is also fitted to a large number of vans etc that are NARROWER than a MH yet still Mr Fiat is allowed to sell them :roll:


Type Approval is not applicable to all X250 chassis, this is applied for by the body manufacturer as Type Approval is based on the finished product including the conversion, not just the cab.

For example Auto-Trail motorhomes have only been Type Approved for about the last two to three years.

I think the other important statement made in the pdf document is as follows;

"Where a vehicle has received Individual Vehicle Approval (for example, because it is imported or amateur built), other standards may be permitted which provide an equivalent level of safety."

Surely this means that wider mirrors are acceptable, if those Approvals are met?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## bigcats30

And if it does get broken.....£2 a roll gaffer tape will hold it together just fine.

Ps none indicator ones are less than 40 quid on eBay.


----------



## Grizzly

bigcats30 said:


> And if it does get broken.....£2 a roll gaffer tape will hold it together just fine.
> 
> .


See my post above- re both MOT issues with this method and with vulnerability when in a situation where replacements are not easily available. Being on a MH means the latter often applies !

The Mirrorguards are excellent for holding the whole unit together and, as we have experienced, when a damaged unit is hit, for preventing any further damage.

Mirrors might cost about £40 but, if the casing is broken then the replacement cost of unit- including radio aerial and electric adjustment mechanism with fitting, is closer to £300 or more. That assumes you are somewhere where it can be sourced when you lose it in the first place.

G


----------



## 113016

I dread to think wha tour Hymer high mounted mirrors would cost.
You want to check out Coach and some Truck mirrors.
Make sure you are sitting down


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Grath said:


> I dread to think wha tour Hymer high mounted mirrors would cost.
> You want to check out Coach and some Truck mirrors.
> Make sure you are sitting down


Hello Grath,

From our experience we see many more issues with the Fiat mirrors incurring damage over the truck mirrors used on A Class' motorhomes which I believe are much more resilient and have the benefit in some cases of being mounted higher therefore avoiding impact. In those cases where they have incurred damage, more often than not theres a plastic plate on the leading edge that requires replacing and if thats not available then yes its the complete mirror.

If curiosity is getting to you, PM me your chassis or serial number and I will let you know what Hymers suggested selling price is for the mirrors on your motorhome.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 113016

premiermotorhomes said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think wha tour Hymer high mounted mirrors would cost.
> You want to check out Coach and some Truck mirrors.
> Make sure you are sitting down
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Grath,
> 
> From our experience we see many more issues with the Fiat mirrors incurring damage over the truck mirrors used on A Class' motorhomes which I believe are much more resilient and have the benefit in some cases of being mounted higher therefore avoiding impact. In those cases where they have incurred damage, more often than not theres a plastic plate on the leading edge that requires replacing and if thats not available then yes its the complete mirror.
> 
> If curiosity is getting to you, PM me your chassis or serial number and I will let you know what Hymers suggested selling price is for the mirrors on your motorhome.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris, no need to go to the bother, I will cross that bridge if and when. I know about the commercial mirrors as I was associated within.
Thanks


----------



## Grizzly

They do make the mirrors more visible as well !


----------



## bigcats30

Grizzly said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if it does get broken.....£2 a roll gaffer tape will hold it together just fine.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> See my post above- re both MOT issues with this method and with vulnerability when in a situation where replacements are not easily available. Being on a MH means the latter often applies !
> 
> The Mirrorguards are excellent for holding the whole unit together and, as we have experienced, when a damaged unit is hit, for preventing any further damage.
> 
> Mirrors might cost about £40 but, if the casing is broken then the replacement cost of unit- including radio aerial and electric adjustment mechanism with fitting, is closer to £300 or more. That assumes you are somewhere where it can be sourced when you lose it in the first place.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Again I don't know where you are getting your prices from....but mine are electric /heated with indicator....replacement 85 quid......and ref to the gaffer tape it will work perfectly fine as a get you home method or until replacement arrives ..... i wouldnt present a vehicle for mot if i knew it wasnt road worthy....these are white van man parts so are readily available (excuse you specialist type MH owners).

What have noticed is the second you mention motorhome to any dealer they bump up the price.....


----------



## 113016

Christ :!: they just look like a bl**dy big pair of Prince Charles ears :lol: :lol: 
I think I would fit shorter arms :!: 
Infact, I know I would :!:


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Grath said:


> premiermotorhomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think wha tour Hymer high mounted mirrors would cost.
> You want to check out Coach and some Truck mirrors.
> Make sure you are sitting down
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Grath,
> 
> From our experience we see many more issues with the Fiat mirrors incurring damage over the truck mirrors used on A Class' motorhomes which I believe are much more resilient and have the benefit in some cases of being mounted higher therefore avoiding impact. In those cases where they have incurred damage, more often than not theres a plastic plate on the leading edge that requires replacing and if thats not available then yes its the complete mirror.
> 
> If curiosity is getting to you, PM me your chassis or serial number and I will let you know what Hymers suggested selling price is for the mirrors on your motorhome.
> 
> @ Grizzly. Very smart
> 
> Regards,
> Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chris, no need to go to the bother, I will cross that bridge if and when. I know about the commercial mirrors as I was associated within.
> Thanks
Click to expand...

No worries, but to be fair to Hymer they are well priced on many spares so I wouldn't worry too much about the cost. I am also confident that you are unlikely to have any issues, as it's rare for us to change mirrors on A Class'.


----------



## Techno100

Having arrived safely at Bunree CC I can confirm that mirror guards are NOT A82 Loch Lomond proof :lol: fubar'd


----------



## nukeadmin

> They are £119 post free from the makers website direct before you consider 5% off at outdoorbits plus postage
> no brainer as postage is £10
> Maybe Dave might consider a better deal?


Well I have looked at this, now we have had stock issues in the past as the manufacturer had none available for quite some time but we now have them in stock at our shop in Devon, we send them out from here via Interlink Express and so now they are in stock we send out normally same day (if ordered before 1pm) as ordering and delivery next day, not only that but it is a 1hr delivery slot which is emailed or sms'd to the customer meaning they do not have to stay in all day.

This sort of service doesn't come free (or cheap) and so I cannot give a better price than the manufacturer to MHF subscribers as they obviously have plenty more margin to play with than I and use a cheaper delivery method, but I can guarantee a faster delivery service. I have reduced the price of shipping so that now if a subscriber uses their discount code they will only be paying about 50p more than from the manufacturer(including vat and carriage) but getting a fast next day delivery.

HTH


----------



## Zebedee

I thought about getting a pair - briefly!

At well £119 per pair it seems to me a fairly expensive way of protecting your mirrors from minor scratches or a very gentle impact. There's no way they would prevent terminal damage in the event of even a relatively slow, 30mph closing speed impact with an approaching vehicle's mirror.

I would be more interested in a pair of mirrors with electric "fold back" motors incorporated. It would then be easy to fold back the offside (most vulnerable) mirror when approaching a toll/check-in booth - which is where mine picked up their natty _designer grooves_ in the plastic.

Everone should spend their own money as they want to of course, but I do wonder if these gadgets are a "must have" thought experiment, rather than a cost effective solution for crappy driving. _(  Blushes with embarrassment having scraped own mirror three times!)_

Just my opinion - not trying to force it on anyone else. :roll: I have to agree with Grath though - they do look like a pair of jug ears, and shorter mirror arms would be a much better solution in many ways. I shall also do that if (more likely "when") I see my mirrors off for good.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

> At well over £200 per pair


Its £119 for a pair Dave


----------



## Mark993

I've tried to buy some - but they don't make them for Transits. Now I found that interesting. Must mean that the commercial van market (which has huge numbers of transits) does not see these as worth while. So perhaps they are not.

On your comment about protection at 30mph: Actually I went looking for these after a, probably slightly more than 30 mph x 2 closing speed, impact with a Range Rover's mirror when he was way out from the curb on a country A road. I thought my mirror was destroyed but actually all the pieces were still there, hanging by the electric wires, and they all just clipped back together! Impressed. So I was seeking some additional protection!


----------



## Zebedee

nukeadmin said:


> At well over £200 per pair
> 
> 
> 
> Its £119 for a pair Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave.

In time to edit my post and correct the blunder. (_Not just a crap driver then! _   )

Dave


----------



## cabby

I don't know about jug ears, the photo made it look like minne mouse to me, but then again I am old.
I have smacked both side mirrors over the last 5 years, had to buy a glass only the once. this was on the nearside, nearly failed the mot, until I pointed out that I can use the interior mirror.
I shall put the reflective tape on mine for this year as will be spending more time wandering the roads of UK. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## StewartJ

I remember reading somewhere the long and short arm casings and innards are fully interchangeable provided the arms havent been damaged.

Cannot for the life of me find where I read it?


----------



## Techno100

Don't think so not in x250 the plastic part are welded together


----------



## StewartJ

Many thanks Techno whilst googling it I came across this (explained in 9th post)

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/chatter...eadPage=1&ReturnPage=Search&search=&searchIn=


----------



## StewartJ

There was a thread running either here or MHF last year where a I recall a Swift owner fed up with damaging drivers mirror fitted a short arm which he found more than adequate and gave good coverage. He also suggested fitting a short arm to passenger side was not an option because it was not possible to angle the mirror for good rearward vision.


----------



## Techno100

Luckily mine is LHD and I found a seller in France much cheaper than UK sellers do RHD £125 delivered long arm too


----------



## ukgreynomads

Below is a copy of my post on 31/07/2012
Incidently the cost of the 4x4 mirror (I now know to be a Lexus) was actually over £325, I had further conversation with the other driver, I refused to pay for "his" damage and never heard another word.

_Driving along a narrow country lane today, a 4X4 came in the opposite direction and his door mirror hit mine. We both stopped and checked for damage, other than the lower "blind spot" mirror popping out which I soon re-fitted there was absolutely no damage to my mirror whatsoever, not even a mark. A testimony to the mirror protectors which I had fitted in March. However the same could not be said for the other vehicles mirror, there was a small mark on the mirror head but the glass had shattered. We exchanged details after I taped up the broken mirror for him, (kept on by the electric wires). This afternoon he rang me to say the mirror glass is about £200, evidently it has special fluid in it so that its dims light automatically at night. We both agree that we were on our correct sides of the road, however he would like me to contribute to the cost of the mirror, or involve our insurance companies My thinking is that if I have already spent over an £120 on purchasing mirror protectors then having to contribute to another person's damage is defeating the object, I may as well not have spent that money and risk the purchase price of an X250 mirror and be towards even. Your thoughts please ladies and gentlemen.
Thanks Alan _


----------



## Techno100

He can't possibly have been stupid enough to involve the insurance? both your excesses will be higher than the damage cost and it would put up both your premiums as a no fault accident.


----------



## tattytony

I am not sure why people feel they wont work they DO, I hit or should I say we hit each other, a German Merc MH and my Autotrail, after hitting at about 40mph each my N/S mirror hit at force against the door after impact in Boulogne and all I could see was the large mirror hanging on the wires. We stopped as did he his mirror all over the road  my glass popped back into place and NO other damage apart from a black scuff on the mirror guard. 

These guards sit on rubber and 3 sponge pads, so must absorbe some of the impact, so it must work in some way. :roll:

As for people harping on about price its not £119 £120 £130 or what ever it about £60 as that is 1 mirror, if you damage two mirrors its the £120 the whom ever says its only £85 to replace a mirror then is that not dearer than £60 or am I mistaken :?: 

I would rather have prevention than attempt recovery if and when it goes wrong, safe than sorry, and all that :lol:


----------



## Telbell

Deepest Rural Hampshire. May 2013. Chugging along at 40mph-ish. Suddenly-damn great crash from nearside. Other Half jumped out of her skin(co-pilot at the time).

Nearside wing mirror had bent inwards. We (I!!) had hit overhanging branch, tree or something (definitely inanimate :lol: ). Both mirrors had been knocked out of mounting and were hanging by wiring; big black marks on the white mirror guards.

Managed to clip the mirrors back ok. Indicators and electric bits all work.

No doubt if we didn't have the Mirror Guards the mirror and mountings would have been in a helluvah (expensive)mess.

And I managed to "T cut" the marks off the guard.

So for us it's a resounding "YES" for Mirror Guards

PS- Radio works ok too (well, as well as it ever did)


----------



## chiefwigwam

Save your money


----------



## Telbell

chiefwigwam said:


> Save your money


 :? :?

You wouldn't like to elucidate would you?

I reckon I've saved a bit by having the Mirror Guard in the first place


----------



## aldra

We have them too Telbel

Having had two mirrors hit one when parked, the other when an idiot passed to close and too fast we decided to invest in some

Not had any incident since to test them

Oops should not have said that as I would prefer them untested 8O 

If they save the expense of a mirror and the inconvienence then they will be well worth the money

Aldra


----------



## blondel

We have them too after a French white van man took ours out - without stopping. Safe although close shaves since then BUT the drivers side does catch on the wing of the van when fully open and Fiat blames the mirror guards. Anyone else out there with this problem?


----------



## aldra

ours doesn't blondel

fiat Ducato 2011

aldra


----------



## DustyR

Ours does foul the bodywork and has left small mark, however, have fixed problem by adding a little extra rubber to the door hinge 'bump' stops.

Its the small black covers which stop door hinge opening too far.


----------



## blondel

DustyR said:


> Ours does foul the bodywork and has left small mark, however, have fixed problem by adding a little extra rubber to the door hinge 'bump' stops.
> 
> Its the small black covers which stop door hinge opening too far.


Was that easy to do? If so how?

I have just covered the slight mark with a daisy sticker!


----------



## DustyR

blondel

Yes I found that one of the black hinge stops was just not preventing the door from opening too far and marking the bodywork.

I used some rubber self amalgamating tape and formed my own slightly larger bump stop, now the door cannot open far enough to touch the bodywork.


----------



## aldra

Hey blondel

I like those daisies

Where did you get them??

Aldra


----------



## blondel

aldra said:


> Hey blondel
> 
> I like those daisies
> 
> Where did you get them??
> 
> Aldra


Try this link
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250692234110?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

As you can see I have spares for when it gets scratched or peels off!

My husband is not too impressed though - not quite his thing 'flower power' :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

I've not kept up with this post but did contribute earlier and have an update.

Two days ago, en route from Cahors to St Cirq Lapopie, we were clipped by a speeding truck coming in the opposite direction. The mirror guard has a crack in the back of it and the pristine whiteness is a tad greasier but the mirror is not damaged. It was a heck of an impact and we are convinced that if the mirror had not been protected it would now be in lots of bits.

My OH has glued the crack in the guard and, while the glue was setting, put a large cross of black gaffer tape over it. We've left this on until we get back to UK and that mirror is not so exposed.

We have photos of the damage which we will post if anyone is interested.

Twice now we are convinced the mirror has been saved by the guards - they've repaid their purchase price. They do what they say they do as far as we are concerned.

G


----------



## inthezone

*mirrorguards*

I fitted them to the Autotrail because I liked them :lol:

are the mirrors illegal ? well there fitted by the manufacturer so I don't give a toss on that one at least I can see whats behind me, oh before anyone says have a rear facing camera, looking at a video screen whilst driving isn't that a tad illegal as well, anyway I haven't got space for one on the dash as thats where I put the laptop to do my emails and look at the MHF site :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just a bit of fun people

Seriously I do think they make the van look a bit nicer and they dont really cost that much compared to the hobby in general

cheers


----------



## Snunkie

The thing is, if your mirror gets hit and irreparably damaged whilst you are away, you cannot drive safely without it so you would then have to find a dealer and have the mirror fitted at goodness knows what cost.

Our mirrorguards were unfortunately ripped off our van whilst parked up at Pleasurewood hills in Great Yarmouth and we weren't able to replace them yet due to cost, but we will do. We have been hit several times and see sure that the mirror would have been damaged beyond repair without the mirrorguards. 

Outdoorbits quote on their mirrorguards YouTube video that a replacement mirror can be £300 due to the electrics etc in it. I would rather protect them first to save being stranded in the event of an accident and then having to find a pay for a replacement to be honest. Besides, I do think the colour coded ones enhance the look of the motorhome. Our silver coloured ones certainly did.


----------



## Mrplodd

I suffered a "Mirror strike" a few weeks ago and I didnt have Mirror guards fitted (I'll get round to it sometime job!) 

I certainly have them fitted now !! 

The drivers side mirror is basically now held together by the mirror guard ( and a fair amount of the super sticky aluminium foil type gaffer tape that the guard hides)

So my view is that they ARE a worthwhile investment. I am lucky that my mirror, although damaged was not totally destroyed by the impact and was salvageable :roll: 

It wasnt my driving at fault, I was hard into the nearside hedgerow watching a French reg MH coming the other way across the centre line, he didnt vary course or speed just smacked my mirror and continued on his way. I had a smartie and trailer behind me plus a couple of cars, nowehere to turn around for 5 miles etc etc etc.

Make sure you get the genuine item, there are cheap copies around now, I have seen them and they are CRAP !!!


----------



## Snunkie

Grizzly said:


> I've not kept up with this post but did contribute earlier and have an update.
> 
> Two days ago, en route from Cahors to St Cirq Lapopie, we were clipped by a speeding truck coming in the opposite direction. The mirror guard has a crack in the back of it and the pristine whiteness is a tad greasier but the mirror is not damaged. It was a heck of an impact and we are convinced that if the mirror had not been protected it would now be in lots of bits.
> 
> My OH has glued the crack in the guard and, while the glue was setting, put a large cross of black gaffer tape over it. We've left this on until we get back to UK and that mirror is not so exposed.
> 
> We have photos of the damage which we will post if anyone is interested.
> 
> Twice now we are convinced the mirror has been saved by the guards - they've repaid their purchase price. They do what they say they do as far as we are concerned.
> 
> G


We love that route from Cahors st Cirq Lapopie! only discovered last year after a tip off by a couple we met


----------



## Snunkie

blondel said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey blondel
> 
> I like those daisies
> 
> Where did you get them??
> 
> Aldra
> 
> 
> 
> Try this link
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250692234110?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> As you can see I have spares for when it gets scratched or peels off!
> 
> My husband is not too impressed though - not quite his thing 'flower power' :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm going to be looking for a van with Daisies on the mirror now Pat ;0)


----------



## Snunkie

janet1 said:


> Short arm wing mirror unit for Ducato 2006 > - £103.96.
> Extended arm wing mirror unit for Ducato 2006 > £189.92
> Wing mirror Guards - £119 a pair.
> marginal value at best.
> 
> 
> 
> It may be £189.92 for an extended arm wing mirror....but how much extra for labour? We got belted by white van man and have now bought a pair of mirror guards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and how difficult would it be driving without your wing mirror because it's smashed and you are miles away from home, Europe even and you have to try and find a replacement quite quickly as you can't do many miles safely with a wing mirror missing. I'd rather protect mine and save the hassle and inconvenience of trying to replace the broken mirror. Ours have been saved twice with the mirror guards
Click to expand...


----------



## bigcats30

Snunkie said:


> janet1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short arm wing mirror unit for Ducato 2006 > - £103.96.
> Extended arm wing mirror unit for Ducato 2006 > £189.92
> Wing mirror Guards - £119 a pair.
> marginal value at best.
> 
> 
> 
> It may be £189.92 for an extended arm wing mirror....but how much extra for labour? We got belted by white van man and have now bought a pair of mirror guards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and how difficult would it be driving without your wing mirror because it's smashed and you are miles away from home, Europe even and you have to try and find a replacement quite quickly as you can't do many miles safely with a wing mirror missing. I'd rather protect mine and save the hassle and inconvenience of trying to replace the broken mirror. Ours have been saved twice with the mirror guards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have
> 
> headlight protectors??
> 
> tyre pal??
> 
> green slime that fills your tyres in case of a blow out??
> 
> A tracker that tracks your van in case its stolen??
> 
> or a lock that stops thieves from stealing your catalytic converter??
Click to expand...


----------



## aldra

Mirror hit by a motorhome

Too busy waving to note he was to close

We stopped he didn't 

Not a problem, thank goodness for mirror guards 

Aldra


----------



## srt346

aldra said:


> Too busy waving to note he was to close


I've once had my mirror hit by a 'waver' and on another occasion nearly been put into the ditch by someone so intent on getting a return wave and making eye contact that he didn't notice that he was drifting ever further over the white line towards me..

Forget mirror guards, just stop this ridiculous waving and concentrate on driving!


----------



## aldra

No

I just love the waving

It's how it goes

I wave to loads

He hit us,one in a million

And anyway we had mirror guards ,no harm done

It was his fault, I wish he'd s
topped

Just to check

Still no harm done

Aldra


----------



## Snunkie

bigcats30 said:


> Snunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janet1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short arm wing mirror unit for Ducato 2006 > - £103.96.
> Extended arm wing mirror unit for Ducato 2006 > £189.92
> Wing mirror Guards - £119 a pair.
> marginal value at best.
> 
> 
> 
> It may be £189.92 for an extended arm wing mirror....but how much extra for labour? We got belted by white van man and have now bought a pair of mirror guards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and how difficult would it be driving without your wing mirror because it's smashed and you are miles away from home, Europe even and you have to try and find a replacement quite quickly as you can't do many miles safely with a wing mirror missing. I'd rather protect mine and save the hassle and inconvenience of trying to replace the broken mirror. Ours have been saved twice with the mirror guards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have
> 
> headlight protectors??
> 
> tyre pal??
> 
> green slime that fills your tyres in case of a blow out??
> 
> A tracker that tracks your van in case its stolen??
> 
> or a lock that stops thieves from stealing your catalytic converter??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually yes we have a tracker, we carry a spare wheel and our cat is protected
Click to expand...


----------



## tonyblake

Spefically in reply to Snukie, I do have headlamp protectors.
The main reason I chose these was because once fitted they are legal here and there is a small space to place a black square to alter the headlight beam to ensure legal driving on the continent (headlight wise for you cynical lot!). 
rather than buy headlaight converter stickers to be replaced after usage (ok, maybe you get a week or so out of the stickers), the heat doesn't melt them into place and the protector is removable, if you wanted to. The great added bonus is that they are far cheaper than a replacement headlight.
Tracker?.....had Phantom but I posted many a review as to the sheer incompetence of the fitting (by Hymer) and even more unfavorable reviews after phantom changed the position of the 'secretative' switch . I may as well have put a big sign on the van saying I have a Phantom tracker fitted and the switch is.......
Had them on for 6 years now so probably saved the cost in replacement bendy stickers
I really enjoyed finding out whether you agree with mirror Guards.


----------



## aldra

Morrow guards every time

Just for peace of mind

A big hit who knows ??

But skirmishes with no effect, great
:lol: 

Aldra


----------



## bigcats30

Its easy driving without mirrors. ..in fact they use to only fit one not so long ago!!

But I can assure that without a cat converter or have a tyre blow on you is far show stopping than losing a wing mirror.

or just watch your road position....I've only been driving 24 years and not once haveI clashed wing mirrors....yet I'm expected to be scared into buying something that MIGHT prevent it breaking.


lol ok.


----------



## aldra

We have had three

And none our fault

The first two without mirror guards cost us

I'll stick with mirror guards

Aldra


----------



## cabby

Only 24 years, still a learner then. The point is not about how good one is, it is about the silly a*se who breaks the mirror for you. the cost comparison as well.
No one is frightening anyone into buying one either, just pointing out their own point of view, it is a forum after all.

cabby

No I don't have them and I have hit them.


----------

